# Help! Blue Lobster/Cray has eggs!



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

PLEASE tell me what to do! She laid them shortly after I got her last weekend, sometime this week. They've turned a creamy solid white and she's been hiding under my resin log.. I've given her many more places to hide and little pieces of eggshell to eat. 

I have a separate 10g. waiting for her arrival with the babies until they're able to be shaken off of her gently. 

what do I do after that!?!?


hahah. Thanks in advance! xoxoxo.

-Scampi


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing. Take her our once they are off and feed the babies. They grow like weeds! You can add one of those turtle calcium blocks . They cost
About 90 cents. 



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

All the pictures I'm seeing of Crayfish eggs are black. Her's are white.. is this because they're still newly laid?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If opaque white they may be dead but not sure


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------

